# Bansaw Log Ripping Sled



## Aden30mm (16 Mar 2014)

A while back I asked for some plans for a bandsaw ripping sled. I produced a sled using some plans found on the web with my own take on the jig. As I have been given some large section logs, today I used the sled to produce some planks from an oak half trunk and a holly trunk. The maximum depth of cut was 16 inches, and the sled will take up to 34 inches in between the support sections. Photos below are the jig a. If interested I can post the finish on the cut timber if requested

Rgs

Aden


----------



## Bluekingfisher (29 Apr 2014)

Nice looking jig Aden. How do you find managability with long heavy logs on board. And...are the pegs on the base board of the jig used for clamping the log in place during the cuts?

Good job

David


----------



## ossieosborne (6 May 2014)

David

He isn't in the country for a while, so i'll let you know that the yellow pegs are just screw-in dust excluders.

Cheers

Oz


----------



## Bluekingfisher (13 May 2014)

No problem, thanks Oz.

David


----------



## fred55 (22 Jun 2014)

Love the jig but impressed by the band saw ability - I have a few log and stumps from farmer friends and I'll love to band saw some slices off - so being new to this game could I ask what band saw do you have and what blade did you use - I have a scheppach basato 3h and beginning to think I need a larger band saw or at least different blades or how dry was the wood! - anything more than 3 inch and my blade drifts / different plane between top and bottom after 3, 4 inch of cut - sorry but have resorted to chain saw to get slices off; is this normal - thanks for any replies


----------



## Aden30mm (24 Aug 2014)

I got a Startrite 401E Bandsaw, mainly because of the 400mm cutting depth. The blade is 4 TPI the one that came with the machine. I bought some additional blades from Tuffsaws, but as yet have not had to change the original one out. I only use the chainsaw to cut logs into 34 inch sections. The bandsaw copes with both wet and dry logs. 

With regard to the weight of the logs, the first cut is the most challenging, but once you have the first slice off, it becomes manageable. I've set up my table saw (that sit next to the bandsaw) so I can skid the sled off the table saw table extension, onto the bandsaw infeed table. I have plans to try a roller feed but that's another project.

The yellow plugs are plastic screws that block off and protect the T nut on the underside, as Oz kindly pointed out.

See below a small plank from a dry oak log.

Sorry for not posting I have been out of country.


----------



## fred55 (25 Aug 2014)

Thanks for reply - I found it really helpful to learn for someone who's more advanced than me. Very impressed with the width of those cuts. Again thanks Fred.


----------

